# Advice From A Lawyer



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for a personal injury lawyer for some advice/knowledge. 

I was in a car accident in march of this year, where my neck/shoulder was hurt. I have some health issues to begin with that may have an impact on my case, therefore, the reason I would like to get some advice.

I am going into ICBC next week as they have an offer for me, so I would like to hopefully know by then, some of my questions answered.

I, at this point don't feel healed enough to accept an offer, but I also don't know what the offer is.

If anyone out there, is a lawyer or knows of someone I can contact, please let me know.

Thanks

Kim


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Kim most lawyers charge for consultation and it's a percentage of your settlement fee. I've seen as low as 20% up to as high as 33%. IMO it would be better for you to have a consultation with one in your locale and then decide from there if it`ll meet you needs. Be advised though, some lawyers are very well trained in sales =(


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Hi Kim most lawyers charge for consultation and it's a percentage of your settlement fee. I've seen as low as 20% up to as high as 33%. IMO it would be better for you to have a consultation with one in your locale and then decide from there if it`ll meet you needs. Be advised though, some lawyers are very well trained in sales =(


Yes, some lawyers will charge, but inquire they might just give you a free consultation...since they might have dealt with similar cases.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also find a few that will give you a free consultation. Look in the yellow pages some will list if they do it or not.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Apologies, I didn't mean charge for consultation, I meant they charge once they`re hired. Most large law firms usually give the consultation free. It`s when you choose to hire them that they`ll contractually charge for work as is normal.

Whether you do hire a lawyer or not, my advice would be just keep visiting your doctor on a regular basis (you be the judge depending on how serious your injuries are). 

ICBC`s adjusters though are trained to try to settle quickly with you and with minimal fees. It`s not a myth, it`s just good business sense unfortunately.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, they are very helpful!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

After my car accident last year, I was given the names of several personal injury lawyers, went for consults with them and walked away from most. I found Raymond Bianchin to be the most levelheaded and reasonable lawyer who treated me with the respect that none of the others could. It also helps that Raymond use to be an adjustor with ICBC, knows the ins and outs!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a lawyer for when my daugther got hit by a car, u dont have to pay anything, they will get their comission from when your thing is settle they are really good and always asking how things are going if u want info let me know and i can give u their number


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahahah. Do what me and my bf did. His brother called him in the middle of negotioation and talked about the "offer". The guy asked "who is that" we told
him our attorney. The guy looked so worried after and we walked
out saying no way. 

If u need more time that's a good way to do it. And u get a funny reaction too


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Brad bjorge or something of that sort in white rock was my lawyer, he got me 22,000 for a soft tissue injury when ICBC would only offer me 8,000. Sure he took his 33% but I still eneded up with like 16,500 around there. Always go with the lawyer, there is a reason they are there.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, much appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Kim,

I've never called him, but you can call Dell Feller, He advertises that he'll tell you what to tell them, and he won't charge you.

Steve


----------

